# Blue Planet Visit



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are a few pix from my visit to The Blue Planet near chester


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pics pal I've been wanting to go for ages and see this new venom thing theve got. How big are the Cuviers pal they look pretty big from the heads?

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> Great pics pal I've been wanting to go for ages and see this new venom thing theve got. How big are the Cuviers pal they look pretty big from the heads?
> 
> Cheers
> Seb



they look a good size from what i could see, around 5 foot. 

its pretty good tbh took my sister son and had a great day


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I whent a couple of days ago and struggled to get any good photos due to their rubish lighting and acrylic tanks:censor: but yours look amazing!:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

Malagasy said:


> I whent a couple of days ago and struggled to get any good photos due to their rubish lighting and acrylic tanks:censor: but yours look amazing!:2thumb:



yeah i took about 300 pix on the day not many good ones tho


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah I've bin loads of times but not since theve had this venom and caiman section. Gona get ther soon as great pics pal


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

haven't been for years,
now i know they have this section to look at... i need to visit for a nose!

great pics mate :2thumb:


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Myself target training 'Paleo' the male cuviers in 2010. Miss that place!


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

jc_reptiles said:


> Myself target training 'Paleo' the male cuviers in 2010. Miss that place!
> 
> image
> 
> image


great shots.

they seem to take to it well. how long did u do that for??


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

BigBaz said:


> great shots.
> 
> they seem to take to it well. how long did u do that for??


 
I was at Blue Planet for about 6.5 years. Worked on the Caiman training from when we got them in November 2009 until I left in August 2010. The female 'Suchus' was a little slow at the training to begin with, but she spent alot of time watching 'Paleo' and learning from him. The biggest issue was geeting them habituated with our prescence as they hadnt had a much in the way of keeper interaction prior to arriving. At first they would only accept food left at the waters edge, but after months of hard work they had learnt commands such as up and stay and allow you to give them health checks etc. 

I will get a video uploaded that shows them in action.


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Caiman Training - RAWG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

jc_reptiles said:


> I was at Blue Planet for about 6.5 years. Worked on the Caiman training from when we got them in November 2009 until I left in August 2010. The female 'Suchus' was a little slow at the training to begin with, but she spent alot of time watching 'Paleo' and learning from him. The biggest issue was geeting them habituated with our prescence as they hadnt had a much in the way of keeper interaction prior to arriving. At first they would only accept food left at the waters edge, but after months of hard work they had learnt commands such as up and stay and allow you to give them health checks etc.
> 
> I will get a video uploaded that shows them in action.


That's sounds fantastic pal, would live to eventually get mine stick trained and learn commands ect. Lookin forward to the vidoe....great pics


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

jc_reptiles said:


> Caiman Training - RAWG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


That's amazing! Well done


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

jc_reptiles said:


> Caiman Training - RAWG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


awesome:no1:


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

brilliant video, 
i went blue planet a few months ago an didnt see the caimen
were about are they? 
seen the new venom section and the short clawed otters!
cheers


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

jc_reptiles said:


> Caiman Training - RAWG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


now that it amazing work. to be able to touch its feet like that without a bite is very handy indeed:2thumb:


----------

